# Cutting board PFS BB shooter



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

Since everyone it seems has to make at least one PFS I made one out of a green cutting board. It's currently banded with just 2 #64 rubber bands and using a Rayshot 1/2" magnetic pouch. I just shoot bb's with it and it's loads of fun just shooting at 15-20 feet.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NIce one to add to the collections of PFSs

I still shoot 4.5s as well fun and carefree

LGD


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Cute little devil!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Neat little shooter.

Martin


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice, I Love the color.


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, still learning it's temperament. One day i shoot and i shoot great holding upright and the next i shoot better holding horizontally. Either way it's fun to shoot


----------

